# Maine Coons



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Robin's got a little Maine **** in 'im. Somebody mentioned that MCs take a while to mature. Is this just physically, or menatlly and emotionally, too?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I've never owned a Maine **** but had a friend who bred them. They remain pretty playful and kittenish into their middle years. They do take around 3-4 years to mature to their full physical size.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Holly pretty much attained her full size by 18 months. Then she had two little growth spurts, one at age 2 and another just before her 4th birthday. Neither were anything significant, just looked a tad bit taller when side by side with Kobi. 

Mentally, at age 9, she's still very kittenish. Everything is a new adventure and an opportunity to be curious. No "ho hum I've seen that before" for her.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

From what I understand, Maine ****'s are a lot like large breeds of dogs. They develop later both physically and mentally/emotionally. So like Ami and Doodlebug said, they develop later in all aspects and are often more playful and kitten-like longer than most cats.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

He's very huggable, and a smart cat! I bought some clear plastic bins to put stuff in. If I leave them uncovered, someone thinks it's a giant toybox!


----------



## LilyC (Aug 23, 2011)

I have 2 Maine Coons. One male and one female. Both have peaked to their full size at 4 years old. Tequila, male is 17 lbs and Maya, female is 15 lbs. Both are muscular and long. They do act kittenish at 4 years old, more so Tequila. Males tend to have a very goofy personality. They are extremely smart.


----------

